# bridgeport rolling frame



## 777mechanic (Sep 18, 2013)

has anyone built a rolling frame with 4 jack screws to level out once it finds a home . pics would be great to help me design one . i saw one on a website and would like to copy it , but of course i don't remember where .


----------



## 777mechanic (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks that gives me lots of ideas , just need to price out steel wheels


----------



## Starlight Tools (Sep 19, 2013)

These are pictures from the Bridgeport Yahoo group, Kev's bridgeport moving Trolley

The wheels he used were rollers from a pallet jack.

Walter


----------



## 777mechanic (Sep 28, 2013)

got some steel wheels rates at 750lbs each , they have ballbearing swivels and wheels with greasable fitting so next need to pick up some steel and weld a frame .


----------



## Ray C (Sep 28, 2013)

Would you mind passing along where you got the wheels?  I need some good ones and never seem to find a decent source.


Ray




777mechanic said:


> got some steel wheels rates at 750lbs each , they have ballbearing swivels and wheels with greasable fitting so next need to pick up some steel and weld a frame .


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 29, 2013)

I picked up a set of 2 swivel and 2 fixed as a lot on Ebay and I think I maybe paid 10 bucks.  The price was right and they use a 4 bolt plate to attach so they will be plenty strong enough to support a moderate sized machine no problem at all.  The wheels are double ball bearing and the swivels run on two sets of greasable balls in internal races.  Only drawback is I will have to mount them on a pocket to keep the machine low and still be able to lock it down with jack screws once it is moved into position.  No problem, My miller 210 wire welder was in need of a job anyway....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## 777mechanic (Sep 29, 2013)

grainger item # 1nwh9 swivel caster 4'' in dia and 1nwh8 plate caster 4'' my cost was 30.69 for swivels and 23.04 for plate


----------

